# Trivia 9/3



## luckytrim (Sep 3, 2019)

trivia 9/3
DID YOU KNOW ...
To produce enough beans to make one cup of coffee requires 37  gallons of
water. By comparison, growing an apple takes 19 gallons, a  banana 27, and a
pair of leather shoes 4,400 gallons.


1. What is the name of the Canadian equivalent of the Grammy  Awards?
(Hint; The wife of Jupiter might know this  one...)
2. What is the chemical name of Vitamin A?
  a. - Riboflavin
  b. - Thiamin
  c. - Retinol
  d. - Niacin
3. On which continent were the first T-Rex fossils found  ?
4. How many countries border Panama ?
(Bonus; name them... )
5. What does the phylum Porifera consist of?
  a. - Ants
  b. - Sponges
  c. - Grasshoppers
  d. - Jellyfish
6. A group of wild dogs is called a "pack." What is the word  used to 
describe a group of coyotes?
7. After the success of the Plymouth Duster in 1970, Dodge  came out with 
their version of this car in 1971. What was it  called?
8. Who' the famous singer known as the "King of the High C's"  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Due to the use of two different calendars, The Eastern (Greek  Orthodox)
Church and the Western Church never celebrate Easter on the  same day.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Juno Awards
2. - c
3. North America
4. two (Colombia and Costa Rica)
5. - b
6. a Band
7. Demon
8.  Luciano Pavarotti

CRAP !!
It is infrequent, but both Easters can fall on the same day.  The main
difference comes from the Western use of the Gregorian  Calendar for fixing
the day of Easter and the Eastern use of the Julian Calendar.  There is a
13-day difference in the two calendars in the 21st century,  but because the
date is also based on the first full moon following the spring  equinox,
sometimes the two dates will coincide. In the first quarter of  the 21st
century, both Easters would fall on the same date in 2001,  2004, 2007, 2010,
2011, 2014, 2017, and 2025.


----------

